# Hi Ho, Hi Ho it's off..



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

To TOG I Go!

Got a call this week from Dr. Ike and scheduled a Togging trip for today. Managed to pick up about 8-10 dozen fiddlers between the three of us going out today from Lighthouse Tackle on Shore Drive and Taylors Landing shop (now Open).

Hopped aboard the Shelby Kat 2 and proceeded out to the Fourth Island. Decided to drift for a few minutes in the channel for flounder till the current settled down, but nothing hitting the Flounder rigs tipped with minnow and squid combo.

Made it back to the fourth and anchored up. Dr. Ike dropped his first line down and BAM..Fish On 17" tog! Bite was nice and steady while the current was down and we managed to pick up 13 between the three of us ranging from 14"-19" with 1 other throwback. Headed back in after the rain and wind started to kick up a little!

Most enjoyable day out on the water, and I finally got some pullage this year! Water temps at the fourth today were right at 55 degrees!

Here's the catch:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Lucky SOB.......*

Feeshin while the other 99% of of us gotta werk....glad ya got some pullage!

Nice catch!!!so whens we gonna eat em?


Thinkin of takin a Headboat out tamorrow.....weather permitting


Great catch Dixie.....and better eatin!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Thinkin of takin a Headboat out tamorrow.....weather permitting
> 
> 
> Great catch Dixie.....and better eatin!


Looks like a wash out with 30mph winds tommorrow!

Oven is pre-heating now!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice Tautogs there Dixie!! That and flounder fishing are what I miss the most!!  :--|


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Nice Tautogs there Dixie!! That and flounder fishing are what I miss the most!!  :--|


What!!!!!!!! You don't miss pulling out trophy stripers in the spring?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Actually no, nothing can beat the coy of the flat fish and the pull of the black fish. Well maybe a cobia!   Again nice fish there Dixie!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Pretty work Dixie. Nice fish.


----------

